# New Rally Title!



## LibertyME (Jan 6, 2007)

woooooohoooooo!!
Congratulations!!!!
Have fun off-leash tomorrow!!


----------



## Penny & Maggie's Mom (Oct 4, 2007)

Congratulations !!!!!! WOO-HOO !!!!!!!


----------



## hotel4dogs (Sep 29, 2008)

great job! good luck tomorrow!


----------



## MaddieMagoo (Aug 14, 2007)

Congrats!! Good luck tomorrow! How many legs does he have for his CD?? You definetely have bragging rights! 

Are you able to post some pics later tomorrow?


----------



## Debles (Sep 6, 2007)

Congratulations!!!! How exciting!!!!


----------



## 3SweetGoldens (Feb 28, 2007)

Congratulations!! Great job...and best of luck tomorrow!


----------



## bizzy (Mar 30, 2007)

Congradulation. Way to go. Keep up the good work.


----------



## JDandBigAm (Aug 25, 2008)

Job well done!


----------



## SunGold (Feb 27, 2007)

Congratulations!!!


----------



## goldengirls550 (Jun 12, 2008)

Yea Casey! Good luck today!


----------



## Mighty Casey and Samson's Mom (Jul 16, 2008)

Thank you everyone! It has been a very busy but successful weekend. Casey got the first leg for his rally advanced today. 
Maddie Maggoo, we earned our CD in February--yesterday was our "insurance leg" and our last go at novice.
 happy dance!


----------



## MaddieMagoo (Aug 14, 2007)

Mighty Casey's Mom said:


> Thank you everyone! It has been a very busy but successful weekend. Casey got the first leg for his rally advanced today.
> Maddie Maggoo, we earned our CD in February--yesterday was our "insurance leg" and our last go at novice.
> happy dance!


 
Congrats on your leg today!! And congrats on your CD from February...as you can tell my head has been in the clouds! Haha! :


----------

